# Is Ronda Rousey the most insecure person in the UFC?



## KevinLee (Dec 31, 2006)

Look at what an insecure, defensive, rude little woman Ronda Rousey is in this video from a couple days ago.

She is very rude towards other fighters and even one of the interviewers.

I dislike Ronda Rousey and hope she loses a fight soon and fades away. What are your thoughts?

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/8/7/45...-rousey-google-hangout-miesha-tate-tuf-18-mma


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

she has an irritating attitude of poorly veiled self-righteousness, but whatever, she is the only woman in mma that I'll go out of my way to watch because her fights are usually good.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow. that link leads to a 52 minute length interview of Ronda Rousey.

She has fought only one time in the UFC. This chick has barely been around for a full year and it seems I've already heard/seen more media/interview time of her than I have of many of the top male fighters over years.

I just want to see a fight, and she doesn't fight until December so I will probably avoid anymore news about her. Her personality may not be the most pleasing, but neither is Jon Jones but I still love to watch him fight. Not listen to him talk.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Sharon (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm starting to think so. I don't rate her all that much even if she is supposedly the spokesperson for women's MMA. I find her arrogant, negative and extremely unpleasant these days. At first I really liked her and even thought she was kinda pretty in an unconventional way, but now she just strikes me as some wannabe ghetto girl with no respect towards her peers


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I do enjoy a dose of whiny internet jealousy with my morning coffee...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I do enjoy a dose of whiny internet jealousy with my morning coffee...


Oh i miss my days of waking up late, luckily i'll be on vacations in 3 days


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes she is


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Kevin. Member since 06'. Welcome to the forum again. 

Coincidentally I was thinking of this same exact subject yesterday. It's simple...everyone goes through ONE or more traumatic/life changing event in their lives. Her's happened to alter her perspective and quite possibly her personality. I have a friend/past employee who's parents were separated. She lives with her mother. Her personality is very similar to Ronda. Consider it the nature vs nurture effect. It's her way of protecting herself. Now that she's under a microscope it becomes amplified.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So be who you really are like Rhona and get hated on for being who you are.

Be who everyone wants you to be like and get called fake like JBJ.

Sorry, but some athletes just aren't nice people. Add to it the constant answering the same questions over an over again and you probably become a little bitter. Not everyone can be Wandy, lovable outside the cage, completely feared inside of it.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Well some time frame with the fun/rude stuff would be helpful, y' know? You expect us to watch 52 whole minutes of this bitch?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

FIFTY TWO MINUTES?!?! OH MY GOD ARE YOU CRAZY?!

Oh lord. People would be ready to shoot themselves after listening to her for 52 minutes.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think she is one of them, but hard to say most from this angle.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ronda is a great entertaining fighter but I would never ask her to do my taxes. She's just dumb and I can see how fighters who aren't stupid just can't stand her. But I think most people are way to caught up in the personalities of these fighters than just enjoying them demonstrate their craft. You're never going to have a beer with these people so just enjoy watching them fight.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I really don't know her that well, so I can't say.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Are rhetorical questions the most annoying titles for threads or articles?


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

Almost by definition, she is NOT 'the most insecure person in the UFC'. Dana loves her, and you can't get more secure than that in the UFC.

That said, she's a Diaz brother, only with a hip toss and an arm bar. If you're looking for nice, try Liz Carmouche.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ronda has all of the the journalists laughing by the 30 minute mark of the interview.

She looks stressed out and worn down. But not insecure or weak.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

She's that kinda plain looking chick that does armbars, right?


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> She's that kinda plain looking chick that does armbars, right?


Pretty much.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

meh... I'd hit it. :thumbsup:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah me too, being in shape > most things. I'd rather have a chick with an average face and tight body than a great face and a squishy saggy body.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I really don't give a shit how fighters act outside of the ring as long as they put on a show inside of the ring.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Along with the other women.


Also Ronda could legitimately pass for a male rock guitarist.


----------



## KevinLee (Dec 31, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Along with the other women.
> 
> 
> Also Ronda could legitimately pass for a male rock guitarist.



She is basically the modern day female Sebastian Bach, but not as cool as the original Sebastian Bach


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> yeah me too, being in shape > most things. I'd rather have a chick with an average face and tight body than a great face and a squishy saggy body.



i have to agree

although the scale slides across abit if your talking about someone you actually want to be with


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

she is a woman. what do you expect?


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Why do people highly rate and like this Rousey woman?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow, this old chestnut?

People rate her because her grappling and armbars are slick as anything, and why do they like her? read the thread...do people *really* like her?


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Everybody I know does. They say she is pretty and the best judo in MMA and all exaggerations. She is NOT pretty.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

she looks like my dad's fifty year old wife.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> she looks like my dad's fifty year old wife.


you give her too much credit


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha, I agree with you two gentlemen. It's weird when people say she's pretty though. You know what I think it is? I believe that people on here THINK she is pretty because they are so used to looking at Wanderlei Silva's tranny face, so their idea of beauty is a bit distorted. 

I do respect her skills as a Judo olympic level fighter, and I don't think that Miesha Tate is any better.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

She's got stellar grappling, and great looks IMO.

But yeah her pouting and mean muggin' is tiresome.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

KevinLee said:


> Look at what an insecure, defensive, rude little woman Ronda Rousey is in this video from a couple days ago.
> 
> She is very rude towards other fighters and even one of the interviewers.
> 
> ...


Just watching the most recent TUF, I have to say, I'm now fully rooting against her. Sorry to say it, she's just not a nice person. She's arrogant, a bully, not very wise, not gracious, not humble. The words entitlement and brat come to mind, and yes she's earned where she's at, but seems to think she deserves far beyond the norm. She goes off over the silliest things. 

Frankly I don't like her camp either, at least that one trainer that she sicked on that guy. What the heck was that? 

If Misha can figure out a way to win, I'll be ecstatic for her. No one is perfect, but she seems like a genuine girl, good natured. She's still the underdog though in my view. It''ll truly be an upset.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> She's got stellar grappling, and great looks IMO.
> 
> But yeah her pouting and mean muggin' is tiresome.


I think she is average even with all the makeup on in playboy or whatever to make her look better. Her mean mugging is docuhey and she doesn't even come form that like the diaz brothers (they don't even do it that much either). Give me tate, carano and zingano over her any day.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Just watching the most recent TUF, I have to say, I'm now fully rooting against her. Sorry to say it, she's just not a nice person. She's arrogant, a bully, not very wise, not gracious, not humble. The words entitlement and brat come to mind, and yes she's earned where she's at, but seems to think she deserves far beyond the norm. She goes off over the silliest things.
> 
> Frankly I don't like her camp either, at least that one trainer that she sicked on that guy. What the heck was that?
> 
> If Misha can figure out a way to win, I'll be ecstatic for her. No one is perfect, but she seems like a genuine girl, good natured. She's still the underdog though in my view. It''ll truly be an upset.


Do NOT be fooled. Tate is not any better than Rousey. She's more concious and aware, but that's about it. The scene at the bar was very telling of who Tate is. And if you are as sensitive to non verbal language like I am, you would know that Tate is a super bitch.

Rousey is just very emotional, and doesn't know how to hide her things the way Caraway and Tate do. That's all. If you are happy about putting on a facade, it vis very easy to APPEAR to be a certain way in front of the cameras.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's not like Rousey survives 20 seconds against Cyborg so she has a right to be insecure.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> It's not like Rousey survives 20 seconds against Cyborg so she has a right to be insecure.


Isn't that the one who used to be a dude?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Isn't that the one who used to be a dude?


Used to be?


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Used to be?


I LOL'd, just when I needed one :laugh:. Thanks.

As for Ronda, she strikes me as the kind of girl who goes ballz-deep into anything/one she does, and the kind of girl who plays for keeps.

I find her very, _very_ attractive. 

.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rousey's persona on camera has always been an act, jusy like Baszler. Dunno why some get so worked up about it.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

MCMAP Wizzard said:


> Isn't that the one who used to be a dude?


Exactly my friend. Cyborg is atrocious to the sport and to mankind. I'm almost very certain it's a hermaphrodite. Only thing worse than is is Fallon Fox, imo.

I REALLY do not like where the sport is going right now. Hermaphrodites, trannies, one armed disabled featherweights, gay porn actors. Is this what this once great sport is aspiring to???


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Proud German said:


> I REALLY do not like where the sport is going right now. Hermaphrodites, trannies, one armed disabled featherweights, gay porn actors. Is this what this once great sport is aspiring to???


Indeed. It's a far cry from the good old days. When MMA was proper. Head stomps. Nut shots. Roids. Tank Abbot. Ahhhh... those we're good times.

By comparison, modern MMA sucks.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Proud German said:


> Exactly my friend. Cyborg is atrocious to the sport and to mankind. I'm almost very certain it's a hermaphrodite. Only thing worse than is is Fallon Fox, imo.
> 
> I REALLY do not like where the sport is going right now. *Hermaphrodites, trannies, one armed disabled featherweights, gay porn actors*. Is this what this once great sport is aspiring to???


Seriously???? Name me one tranvestite MMA fighter!

Disabled, gay porn actors...who gives a f*ck what they do in their private lives or if they have one arm, they have every right to fight MMA otherwise we're looking at an issue of prejudice here...which in 2013 is NOT acceptable come on!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Proud German said:


> Exactly my friend. Cyborg is atrocious to the sport and to mankind. I'm almost very certain it's a hermaphrodite. Only thing worse than is is Fallon Fox, imo.
> 
> I REALLY do not like where the sport is going right now. Hermaphrodites, trannies, one armed disabled featherweights, gay porn actors. Is this what this once great sport is aspiring to???


So, essentially, if people don't meet your standards, they can't practice MMA? Open your mind, breh, close mindedness is totally 20th century 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yep, everyone deserves the chance to compete, EVERYONE breh.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

CupCake said:


> Seriously???? Name me one tranvestite MMA fighter!
> 
> Disabled, gay porn actors...who gives a f*ck what they do in their private lives or if they have one arm, they have every right to fight MMA otherwise we're looking at an issue of prejudice here...which in 2013 is NOT acceptable come on!


Helax everyone.

It's not like ProudGerman is suggesting that everyone in the UFC has to have blond hair and blue eyes.










Okay, he probably is.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

H33LHooK said:


> Helax everyone.
> 
> It's not like ProudGerman is suggesting that everyone in the UFC has to have blond hair and blue eyes.
> 
> ...


Blonde hair, blue eyes, one set of genitalia, and four limbs.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

osmium said:


> Blonde hair, blue eyes, one set of genitalia, and four limbs.


I agree with two of these, pick which two


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree with two of these, pick which two


Genitalia, FTW. :happy03: 

.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> Genitalia, FTW. :happy03:
> 
> .


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree with two of these, pick which two


Blond with four limbs?


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Well its definitely not GSP have you seen the size of his cup when hes in north south in his blue tights? Jesus christ.:confused01:


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Seriously???? *Name me one tranvestite MMA fighter!
> *
> Disabled, gay porn actors...who gives a f*ck what they do in their private lives or if they have one arm, they have every right to fight MMA otherwise we're looking at an issue of prejudice here...which in 2013 is NOT acceptable come on!


How about the infamous FALLON FOX


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Proud German said:


> How about the infamous FALLON FOX


Buy a dictionary, bro.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Buy a dictionary, bro.


Fallon Fox is everything bad with the world, didn't you know?

Fallon Fox is the reason the Olympics wanted to get rid of wrestling.
Fallon Fox spiked Lance Armstrong.
Fallon Fox gave Eazy E aids.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> So, essentially, if people don't meet your standards, they can't practice MMA? Open your mind, breh, close mindedness is totally 20th century
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Fallon Fox is that you? 


Listen my friend, I am as open minded a person as you can, despite what people say about me. But I do not think that the MMA business should be going out of their way to encourage and sign dwarf, trannie, disabled and gay porn actors on their roster. All it does is encourage people with these handicaps that doing MMA is ok for them when it's so not. You think i'm being prejudiced? Ask yourself one question and please be brutally honest. If you were training at an MMA gym that was full of guys who were doing gay porn on the side and/or transsexuals, would you be comfortable sparring alongside these people????? Be honest with yourself. You think you know who you are. You haven't even begun, my friend.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Buy a dictionary, bro.


Why a dictionary...bro?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Proud German said:


> Why a dictionary...bro?


So you can understand what the word transvestite means before brandishing it around.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Proud German said:


> Fallon Fox is that you?
> 
> 
> Listen my friend, I am as open minded a person as you can, despite what people say about me. But I do not think that the MMA business should be going out of their way to encourage and sign dwarf, trannie, disabled and gay porn actors on their roster. All it does is encourage people with these handicaps that doing MMA is ok for them when it's so not. You think i'm being prejudiced? Ask yourself one question and please be brutally honest. If you were training at an MMA gym that was full of guys who were doing gay porn on the side and/or transsexuals, would you be comfortable sparring alongside these people????? Be honest with yourself. You think you know who you are. You haven't even begun, my friend.


God forbid Disabled people and Gay people have the same opportunities in life as straight and none disabled people. :sarcastic09:


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> So you can understand what the word transvestite means before brandishing it around.


Haha, I never said 'transvestite', that was your colleague, cupcake or someone. I said 'trannie' which is short for transexual. English may be my second language but it's clearly better than your observational skills...bro.



Killz said:


> God forbid Disabled people and Gay people have the same opportunities in life as straight and none disabled people. :sarcastic09:


Oh i'm not even going to get into this with you. Killz, if you are ok with COMPETING and TRAINING with people like that then that's fine. You are welcome to it. But don't come to my gym in Germany, and don't come near my family.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Proud German said:


> Oh i'm not even going to get into this with you. Killz, if you are ok with COMPETING and TRAINING with people like that then that's fine. You are welcome to it. But don't come to my gym in Germany, and don't come near my family.


Explain to me why. 

I am a straight married man with kids. I would have NO problem what so ever rolling/sparring with a gay guy. I would probably, as a straight man, feel more uncomfortable rolling with a woman (who wasnt my wife) if I am brutally honest.

You seem to be of the opinion that just because somebody is gay means they automatically want to have sex with you, just because you are male. As an (I assume) straight man, do you want to have sex with every female you meet?

It's old fashioned thinking my friend, and whilst I'm all for people having their own opinions, I can't comprehend how in 2013, people still think like this.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Proud German said:


> Haha, I never said 'transvestite', that was your colleague, cupcake or someone. I said 'trannie' which is short for transexual. English may be my second language but it's clearly better than your observational skills...bro.


In England... where we speak proper English... The term Tranny is strictly used to describe transvestites. If the rest of you want to use it as a catch-all trans-anything term, well... then you are wrong!


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Killz, you seem like an intelligent young man, and I respect the fact that you want to give everybody in life a chance, that's honestly admirable. But me not wanting to train with transsexuals and gay porn actors has more to do with preserving my health than their personal way of life. If I meet a gay person in the work place, I will treat them with respect, no problem. But if i'm potentially exchanging bodily fluids with these people - which often happens in MMA training, then it's going to be a very big issue.

I am not worse than Nogueira who said the very same thing I said, and I agree with that man.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Proud German said:


> Killz, you seem like an intelligent young man, and I respect the fact that you want to give everybody in life a chance, that's honestly admirable. But me not wanting to train with transsexuals and gay porn actors has more to do with preserving my health than their personal way of life. If I meet a gay person in the work place, I will treat them with respect, no problem. But if i'm potentially exchanging bodily fluids with these people - which often happens in MMA training, then it's going to be a very big issue.
> 
> I am not worse than Nogueira who said the very same thing I said, and I agree with that man.


Yea, because most gay people have AIDS.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Proud German said:


> Fallon Fox is that you?
> 
> 
> Listen my friend, I am as open minded a person as you can, despite what people say about me. But I do not think that the MMA business should be going out of their way to encourage and sign dwarf, trannie, disabled and gay porn actors on their roster. All it does is encourage people with these handicaps that doing MMA is ok for them when it's so not. You think i'm being prejudiced?


I like how you opened with the Fallon Fox remark, as if trying to get me worked up. I am a big Queen of Swords fan actually, so I'll take that as a compliment.

Saying that you are open minded, whilst actually propagating that everyone should have a closed mind, proves you do not actually have an open mind. Can you rationally explain to me why these human beings shouldn't practice something they love? Why is it "so not okay" for them to do so? 



Proud German said:


> Ask yourself one question and please be brutally honest. If you were training at an MMA gym that was full of guys who were doing gay porn on the side and/or transsexuals, would you be comfortable sparring alongside these people????? Be honest with yourself. You think you know who you are. You haven't even begun, my friend.


Why wouldn't I? I train MMA in a recreational sense, and *no one* at my gym has a problem with me, or I wouldn't be there. You've said before that you enjoy training, do you honestly believe that you should be stopped from doing something you love simply because of a missing limb, or who you love? Somehow I doubt you would feel as strongly this way if the issue was the other way around.

I know myself quite well, I know where I stand on non-issues such as this.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Proud German said:


> Fallon Fox is that you?
> 
> 
> Listen my friend, I am as open minded a person as you can, despite what people say about me. But I do not think that the MMA business should be going out of their way to encourage and sign dwarf, trannie, disabled and gay porn actors on their roster. All it does is encourage people with these handicaps that doing MMA is ok for them when it's so not. You think i'm being prejudiced? Ask yourself one question and please be brutally honest. If you were training at an MMA gym that was full of guys who were doing gay porn on the side and/or transsexuals, would you be comfortable sparring alongside these people????? Be honest with yourself. You think you know who you are. You haven't even begun, my friend.


Damn that's harsh,i wouldn't consider transexuals handicapped since it was their choice of life.And you have a problem rolling with a gay porn actor who's disease free? unless you're implying that all gay people have a disease.


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

Think i'm going to stop right here before this thread gets closed too. You know my feelings and I know everybody elses so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Proud German said:


> Think i'm going to stop right here before this thread gets closed too. You know my feelings and I know everybody elses so I will leave it at that.


I'm very curious about your answers to my questions, but I also respect your decision to end this discussion publicly. Would you be willing to answer my questions in a PM?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Killz said:


> Explain to me why.
> 
> I am a straight married man with kids. I would have NO problem what so ever rolling/sparring with a gay guy. I would probably, as a straight man, feel more uncomfortable rolling with a woman (who wasnt my wife) if I am brutally honest.


This x 1000. I have a friend whose wife trains casually and while we all screw around and wrestle/grapple, she often feels left out because we all feel this way. My wife said she doesn't mind, her hubby doesn't mind, but when I accidentally grabbed a boob when trying to grab her Gi I was like "Nope, I'm out". 

To be honest I don't know what was worse, the embarrassment from doing that on accident or all the ribbing from everyone who saw it saying I did it on purpose. :laugh:

I have rolled with gay guys, I have even been in a triangle with one. At that moment I was more worried about escaping than if he was getting some sexual satisfaction out of it. I'm sure he was more worried about syncing it up than if he was turned on. For the record I didn't get out and tapped.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> , I have even been in a triangle with one. At that moment I was more worried about escaping than if he was getting some sexual satisfaction out of it. I'm sure he was more worried about syncing it up than if he was turned on. *For the record I didn't get out and tapped*.


Oooo, just imagine what would have happened to him if he hadn't tapped. I mean, he would have been unconscious/defenseless, and at the mercy of the pervy/deviant ghey guy and his HIV-y sweatz. *shudder* :eek02:

That was a close one, dude.

.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rabakill said:


> she has an irritating attitude of poorly veiled self-righteousness, but whatever, she is the only woman in mma that I'll go out of my way to watch because her fights are usually good.


Agree here. Was a big fan of her when she came onto the scene. But I don't see another woman fighter I can really get behind. But after this TUF stuff, I really don't care for her and think she is a C*NT.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

PG you'd only catch something from chicks that sleep around or share needles, you ain't gonna get shit from rolling BJJ with a transexual or gay MMA fighter.

The fact you think you'd get something is the same line of thinking the western world had about STD's and AIDS back in the 1980's before the world got educated on the matter. 

The fact you separate the gay and the disabled with the rest of society is worrying, I hope the rest of the world don't start to share the same views as you or we'll be burning gays at the stake by 2015.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

H33LHooK said:


> Oooo, just imagine what would have happened to him if he hadn't tapped. I mean, he would have been unconscious/defenseless, and at the mercy of the pervy/deviant ghey guy and his HIV-y sweatz. *shudder* :eek02:
> 
> That was a close one, dude.
> 
> .


I know dude, I know....

Also, last guy that didn't tap to him woke up with a mustache drawn on him. I'll have to see if the pic is still on FB.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Proud German said:


> Oh i'm not even going to get into this with you. Killz, if you are ok with COMPETING and TRAINING with people like that then that's fine. You are welcome to it. But don't come to my gym in Germany, and don't come near my family.


Don't come near that gym without being 6'2", blonde haired, blue eyed, opposed to the mensch, a card carrying member of the Furher Fan Club, or having posted large amounts of rambling anti-everything posts while claiming with a - presumably - straight face that you are open minded.

You know... it's weird. My kindergarten had the exact same requirements.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm battling...... Is the infraction worth it or not.....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GDPofDRB said:


> I'm battling...... Is the infraction worth it or not.....


No, it's not..... Just Neg!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> I'm battling...... Is the infraction worth it or not.....


Not worth it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Baaaaaaack on topic, this thread is heading to a bad place...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

CupCake said:


> Baaaaaaack on topic, this thread is heading to a bad place...


Towards a transvestite's genitiles?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

aaanyways...

I think Ronda has a Diaz-esque problem with media, I just think cameras bring out a side of her that probably isn't representative of her, and how she really is.

It's all for show, the TUF editing isn't giving us the best view of Ronda's personality that's for sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Towards a transvestite's genitiles?


Hahah! But seriously, it makes the most sense for her to be insecure. She's easily the fighter with the most to prove and the most to lose. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

btw...I know many tranvestites with aesthetically-pleasing genitalia...

...aaaaand back on topic!

Good point C.M. all eyes are on her to slip up, in or out of the cage it's bound to take a toll emotionally.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> Hahah! But seriously, it makes the most sense for her to be insecure. She's easily the fighter with the most to prove and the most to lose.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



I don't really think those are the reasons most people think she is insecure though. She seems more bent out of shape personally then professionally to me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> I don't really think those are the reasons most people think she is insecure though. She seems more bent out of shape personally then professionally to me.


I think it's a lot to do with what Cupcake said. If everyone was scrutinizing your every move, surely it makes a person unravel a tad in both their personal and professional life 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha... wow, this thread. Sometimes you have to wonder just how you get from an insecure female fighter all the way to "tranvestites with aesthetically-pleasing genitalia" in just 9 pages.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Cookie Monster said:


> I think it's a lot to do with what Cupcake said. If everyone was scrutinizing your every move, surely it makes a person unravel a tad in both their personal and professional life
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



I'm not convinced her attitude would be significantly different if she was less successful then she currently is. She's seemed pretty much the same since I was first exposed to her well before the first Tate fight. I feel like the added eyes on her today don't form the person we see, but magnify what was already there to begin with.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> I'm not convinced her attitude would be significantly different if she was less successful then she currently is. She's seemed pretty much the same since I was first exposed to her well before the first Tate fight. I feel like the added eyes on her today don't form the person we see, but magnify what was already there to begin with.


Though... Back then i put it down to her hyping the fight, i was cool with that, it got me interested in a girl fight for the first time since Cyborg-Carano. 

But... It wasn't hype, it was just who she is. That's not so good.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Joabbuac said:


> Though... Back then i put it down to her hyping the fight, i was cool with that, it got me interested in a girl fight for the first time since Cyborg-Carano.
> 
> But... It wasn't hype, it was just who she is. That's not so good.


There is definitely something to that for sure, though even then, how you approach your hype can also say something or give people a tell.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Without a doubt one of the most insecure persons alive.

She's really pathetic actually.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

She has done a real Sotiropoulos this season. I used to like her, I really did. She's just such a douche, I can't stand her personality.


----------



## MCMAP Wizzard (Feb 5, 2012)

She seems incredibly sensitive. Every week she gets all huffy and cries about something, Miesha seems like the one with her head in the game.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't stand her anymore. As a fighter I'll always look forward to her matches but wow she's a prick. Meisha so far is coming off amazing, not only in comparison. Hope she gets the W in tuf and the title fight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think Rousey's stock would've remained higher if he handn't been given the TUF job, she's doing herself no favours, and also with the editing it makes it seem even worse. I watch it for the female contestants, not for the confrontations, drama etc etc.

Then again I have a Tate-bias (you may have had some clues to that  )


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

People always say "editing make its worse"

But what if... editing is making it better? It wouldnt surprise me if the UFC wanted to protect there female champs image as much as they can.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure if I've posted yet. Only seen a few episodes.

She's been severely traumatized as a kid. The toughest people in front are usually the softest if that makes any sense. 

I get it, but she simply does not know how to convey or articulate herself the right away. As one poster puts it, it is in a sense cognitive awareness or lack of. 

I respect her, but I also said that Cyborg would take her out.
Now that woman freaked me out when I saw her deadlifting 225 lbs...geezus.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Let's not forget that Cyborg is the female equivalent of Overeem. Her physique is impossible to achieve naturally. If people get to discredit all of Overeem's wins then by darn I will discredit cyborg's!


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't believe people are arguing about a person based on a reality show.

All (and I mean ALL) reality shows are scripted. Ronda Rousey is making MONEY doing this show, and fighting for the UFC, and from sponsors. 

Let's not forget - most UFC fans, even the hardcore ones, don't watch this hogwash. It's like Housewives for UFC fans.

I care about one thing when it comes to Rousey, and that's her incredible to stop opponent after opponent by first round arm-bar.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

trimco said:


> I can't believe people are arguing about a person based on a reality show.
> 
> All (and I mean ALL) reality shows are scripted. Ronda Rousey is making MONEY doing this show, and fighting for the UFC, and from sponsors.
> 
> ...


I watch TUF for the fights and for the most part the fights have been good this season. 

So Ronda is basically just getting some practise in for her big movie debut? 

I don't think so, she's just a shit person.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

trimco said:


> I can't believe people are arguing about a person based on a reality show.
> 
> All (and I mean ALL) reality shows are scripted. Ronda Rousey is making MONEY doing this show, and fighting for the UFC, and from sponsors.
> 
> ...


So they're scripting the champion, who they really need the public to support and like for the future of the woman's bantamweight division, to be an awful person so everyone hopes for Tate to bash her skull in? Seems a little nonsensical.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> So they're scripting the champion, who they really need the public to support and like for the future of the woman's bantamweight division, to be an awful person so everyone hopes for Tate to bash her skull in? Seems a little nonsensical.


I think you missed my point.

An incredibly low percentage of people watch TUF. An incredibly high percentage of people know reality shows are scripted.

On a daily basis, I follow MMA here and on r/mma. TUF receives very little coverage in both places. Do you know why it gets little coverage? Because it's fake nonsense. 

If I watched UFC 168 and didn't read this thread tonight, I'd have absolutely no idea what TUF viewers' perception of Rousey is. And I still can't wait to see Rousey tear Tate's arm off. Because she works her ass off to perform well in the cage - and fighters performing in the cage is all that matters to me.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

TUF definitely isn't scripted. However, it is *heavily* cut/spliced in order skew a certain persona for each fighter (and coaches) for the purpous of ratings. For example, there's a un-aired video of TUF 12 online where Josh Koscheck apologizes to the nurse for giving him a hard time over the coarse of the season, and explained that he was just trying to protect the guy's he was coaching, and they both shake hands at the end of the video. Now of coarse they cut that part out of the airing because they wanted to you to perceive Josh Koscheck as the disrespectful asshole that tries to relentlessly get on GSP and his teams nerves.

So I wouldn't exactly judge Rondas personality *strictly* by what I see on the Ultimate Fighter. 

On that same token, seeing Ronda depressed about how she's going to be displayed on the show makes me think that if she wouldn't act out (atleast in front of cameras) in the first place, she wouldn't have anything to worry about.

I think Ronda can be insecure at times, but moreso, I just think she has an extremely competitive nature and gets very emotional towards people that she dislikes.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I understand how editing works, but Ronda is actually saying everything she's saying and she's coming across like a spoiled brat. 

It's weird for me. I want to like her but I think it's just because she was on the JRE a long time ago. 

Ronda seems to have no problems wearing the black hat for this one but I'd hope she can look back in a few years with a little more humility.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think she already looks back on it with regret. Somehow I think it's going to get worse for her. 

There are 4 people making ronda look bad. 
Tate
The Editor
her coach
RONDA


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Nothing Ive seen or heard from Ronda has changed my opinion of her in the slightest. She has my total respect.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Nothing Ive seen or heard from Ronda has changed my opinion of her in the slightest. She has my total respect.


I still love her too but she's playing Ms angry pants well and Tate is contrasting her perfectly. 

and the armenians are not ready for prime time.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I still love her too but she's playing Ms angry pants well and Tate is contrasting her perfectly.
> 
> and the armenians are not ready for prime time.


Yea, Tate knows what shes doing. She only needs to stand there doing nothing at all, and she'll look good next to Rousey, exploding all over the camera.

Tate just wears that poker face the whole time, shrugging her shoulders with a "How immature" look across her face as she glances over at an erupting Rousey.

It's a god awful show is TUF. Ive watched two episodes to see what all the fuss is about. Im not watching any more.:thumbsdown:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Ronda's coach is a total douche and insecure. He is one of those guys in real life that tries to establish his superior manhood over every guy he comes across. 

I deal with these guys every day, and it gets really old after awhile.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

after all the twitter hate Miesha and Bryan got, they're doing the snart thing this season...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> Ronda's coach is a total douche and insecure. He is one of those guys in real life that tries to establish his superior manhood over every guy he comes across.
> 
> I deal with these guys every day, and it gets really old after awhile.


You realize we are talking about the same dude that hit cat, a female fighter as she was preparing for her walk out in a fight with his girl and is a total asshole. 

I think Ronda WANTS to be annoying, I think she wants to be so hated by Tate that when they fight Tate makes little mistakes that Ronda can beat her with.

The other side of that is the *editing*, who knows what got left out where and all that IDK.

Ronda's just a good ol' girl,
Never meaning no harm, Beats all you EVER saw, BEEN in trouble with the law Since the day she was born.

Straightenin' the curves Flattenin' the hills
Someday someone might GET 'er
But Misha never will..

Snaping arms, the only way she knows how, 
That's just a little bit more than the law will allow.

Shes just a good ol girl
You know her mama loved her
But she don't understand why they keep a showin her face
And not her skills on TV.

Just good ol' girl, Wouldn't change if she could, 
Fightin' the system like a true modern day Robin Hood.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

No winesses to Bryan striking Cat other than Cat's camp...apparently...kinda null and void point to bring up, thought we all covered that months ago


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

CupCake said:


> No witnesses to Bryan striking Cat other than Cat's camp...apparently...kinda null and void point to bring up, thought we all covered that months ago


No witnesses except for the witnesses.. what? 

Nothing void about establishing that he has a history assaulting female fighters especially if he makes threats on twitter.. 

If I was Ronda's coach Id go right after him as well, he's just letting the punk know that he can make threats but thats as far as he can go without a serious beating. 


Im with Ronda's camp on that issue, and I believe Cat.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

good for you sweetie...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

:angry07:


CupCake said:


> good for you sweetie...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

slapshot said:


> No witnesses except for the witnesses.. what?
> 
> Nothing void about establishing that he has a history assaulting female fighters especially if he makes threats on twitter..
> 
> ...


So, no witnesses other than Cat and her husband. They claim Uriah Hall witnessed it and he would be a good third party witness but... he hasn't confirmed? Months later? Weird imo.

I suspect the truth is somewhere in the middle. They were filing in or out and Cat got jostled, decided to call it an attack, when to Bryan, it was just accidentally bumping into her.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Pretty much what I was getting at 

but to say "Nothing void about establishing that he has a history assaulting female fighters" ...That is some heavy judgement to be throwing around.


----------

